

Robots at War: Scholars Debate the Ethical Issues - zg
http://chronicle.com/article/Moral-Robots-the-Future-of/134240/

======
rnadna
Countries rely on ethical breaches by the military, so these 'moral' robots
are a non-starter.

------
norswap
Who said academia was dull?

